# Mating but no tie.



## Esmalyke (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all, I am new hear. I can never seem to get a tie mating. We just did a mating with my stud dog again, and he just mounts, penetrates for a few seconds then dismounts again. Does anyone have experience with this happening. I am so scared that it will not be enough for a sucessfull litter. hope you can assist.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Is this a mating between your own two dogs? I'm not a stud dog owner, at all, but I have heard that it can sometimes be more difficult to persuade dogs that live together daily to mate, although I'm not sure how rare that is.

Also, do you know she's actually ready to mate? Not all bitches read the rule books, and tend to keep you guessing as to when they are ready to mate. 

What breed are they? Some can be easier than others, so the more information you give, the more complete answers you'll get. And take any answers with a pinch of salt, breeding is a serious business and not always a happy outcome unfortunately, so posts with advice tend to be rather serious in their wording


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

What breed are they ?? And has the either produced a litter before ?? and how old are they ??
It is quite common unfortunately for some breeds to not tie but, if he is literally just jumping on and off it sounds as though he is very young/inexperienced or the bitch is just not ready.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

How old is the stud? When you say you've tried _another_ mating, how many has he failed to achieve a tie?


----------



## Esmalyke (Aug 20, 2011)

I own the stud, they are Pembroke Corgis. The stud has a healthy litter of 5 puppies (from my own bitch) achieved without a tie - but I am scared that that was just a fluke. He is 3 years old, this is only his second mating.
The bitch is a maiden (her last litter was a AI) she is 6.
The AI last time was done on day 14, but only produced 3 puppies. This was day 13. They have both been hip scored and other health checks done, and my stud dog is a champion.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Esmalyke said:


> I own the stud, they are Pembroke Corgis. The stud has a healthy litter of 5 puppies (from my own bitch) achieved without a tie - but I am scared that that was just a fluke. He is 3 years old, this is only his second mating.
> The bitch is a maiden (her last litter was a AI) she is 6.
> The AI last time was done on day 14, but only produced 3 puppies. This was day 13. They have both been hip scored and other health checks done, and my stud dog is a champion.


The way I understand it, is that it's the muscles of the bitch that clamp around the penis and hold them together to achieve a tie, whilst all the post seminal fluids ensure that hopefully, the semen gets where it's meant to to give as good a chance of pregnancy as possible.

I'm slightly confused by the AI bit as I didn't think this was allowed for maiden bitches, although I'm not sure if that's just breed specific? Anyway, hopefully someone else will be along to help further; you haven't mentioned if you use any sort of test to ascertain exactly where she is in her season, some bitches look for all the world like they're fairly text book, and yet when tested, they either ovulate earlier or later than the normal signs indicate. I know a few people on here have used them before, so might be worth asking about them if you haven't used them.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the regulation re maiden bitches not being allowed to use AI has been changed now. But as I understand the new regulations, daughters produced from such a mating have to have a natural mating.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Ridgielover said:


> I'm pretty sure that the regulation re maiden bitches not being allowed to use AI has been changed now. But as I understand the new regulations, daughters produced from such a mating have to have a natural mating.


Ah right, I know when I last looked, the rule was (at least for Labs, does it differ between breeds?) that it had to be a natural mating for a maiden bitch. Which, although good in terms of it proves the dogs are capable of reproducing naturally, for those breeds where gene pools are small and good matches are few and far between, sometimes even abroad, it seems a bit harsh really.

Apols to the OP for going a bit OT, but interesting, I hope (well at least to me)


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I'm pretty sure that the regulation re maiden bitches not being allowed to use AI has been changed now. But as I understand the new regulations, daughters produced from such a mating have to have a natural mating.


The rules have changed, but as I understand it is still not normally allowed and it is usually only allowed if the stud is abroad.

OP - are you in the US? I just wonder as AI is normal practice there and you mention your stud is CH which is easier to achieve there.
I don't know much about Pembroke Corgis, but one of the reasons why the KC is against AI is because they want to maintain the dogs ability to mate naturally which slip away through AI. If you are, is it a problem with the breed in the US?


----------

